# Southern Comfort Non-Alcoholic EggNog, Do You Like Egg Nog, Alcohol or Non?



## SeaBreeze (Nov 24, 2017)

Finishing our first quart of this, sold in the local supermarket.  We usually buy a couple before the season is over....soooo good!  Do you like eggnog?  What brand do you buy, or do you make your own?  Do you add alcohol?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 24, 2017)

Yes!

Here is a simple eggnog that my mother fed us when we were sick!

1 cup milk
1 large egg
1 tbsp. sugar
1/4 tsp. vanilla
grated nutmeg

Whirl in a blender and add a shot of booze if you like.  If you are  concerned with eating raw eggs you might want to pass on this one.

I put my faith in healthy chickens and the shot of booze! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Byrne Dairy Original Recipe Eggnog made by a local company is great for parties.  Pour it in a punch bowl and add a pint of vanilla ice cream to keep it nice and cold!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 24, 2017)

:lol: Aunt Bea!  My mother never made eggnog, but she did try and slip a raw egg into my chocolate milk when I was a kid....sometimes I didn't notice, and sometimes I REALLY did.   No shots of booze though,


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 24, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> :lol: Aunt Bea!  My mother never made eggnog, but she did try and slip a raw egg into my chocolate milk when I was a kid....sometimes I didn't notice, and sometimes I REALLY did.   No shots of booze though,



My grandfather used to slip an egg into his beer. nthego:


----------



## Pappy (Nov 25, 2017)

Love egg nog. Can’t put in booze as it reacts with meds. I usually buy the store brand nog.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 25, 2017)

For a quick holiday dessert try eggnog pie!

Take a package of instant vanilla pudding, a dash of nutmeg, and prepare it with 1 1/2 cups of your favorite eggnog instead of milk, fold in 2 cups of cool whip, pour into a graham cracker or cookie crust, chill and top each serving with additional cool whip and a dusting of nutmeg.  







https://www.meatloafandmelodrama.com/eggnog-pie/


----------



## Big Horn (Nov 25, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> Finishing our first quart of this, sold in the local supermarket.  We usually buy a couple before the season is over....soooo good!  Do you like eggnog?  What brand do you buy, or do you make your own?  Do you add alcohol?



I like both flavors, but Southern Comfort is the only brand that I buy.  I actually prefer Sinton and Weber, but the former is only available in Colorado and the latter in the Salt Lake area.  Both of those brands disappeared in acquisitions.  However, they reappear for Egg Nog each year.

I don't like liquor with eggs except for VOV, an Italian egg liqueur.

http://www.italyheritage.com/traditions/food/vov.htm


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 25, 2017)

Big Horn said:


> I like both flavors, but Southern Comfort is the only brand that I buy.  I actually prefer Sinton and Weber, but the former is only available in Colorado and the latter in the Salt Lake area.  Both of those brands disappeared in acquisitions.  However, they reappear for Egg Nog each year.
> 
> I don't like liquor with eggs except for VOV, an Italian egg liqueur.
> 
> http://www.italyheritage.com/traditions/food/vov.htm



I've never seen this before. It sounds wonderful. Looking further into it I saw that it was to be released for sale in the US only in 2015.  I found a recipe to make at home-

https://communitytable.parade.com/3...ke-a-great-italian-liquor-for-the-holidays-2/ 

I think it would be great in egg nog. I got a kick out of one of the old ad for it. Like cartoon pigs advertising sausages or cartoon fish advertising fried fish- Vov chickens advertise drinking their young-



I will see if it's for sale around here.
Thanks, Big!


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 25, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> Finishing our first quart of this, sold in the local supermarket.  We usually buy a couple before the season is over....soooo good!  Do you like eggnog?  What brand do you buy, or do you make your own?  Do you add alcohol?



I love a cup of egg nog.  I like to sprinkle cinnamon on mine.    That brand looks good although I don't think we have it.  I think I'll check Safeway in case they do.  I like a shot of something, and I do mean one shot because I only like that warm feeling, but dislike too much "of that warm feeling" LOL! And, the after effects  Thanks for the brand name Seabreeze

PS I do have a bottle from last years "warm feeling" called "White Christmas"


----------



## Big Horn (Nov 25, 2017)

I bought VOV in a liquor store in the Boston area in 2003, but I never saw it anyplace else although I looked for it.  Importation stopped and apparently just started again so it should be available online.


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 25, 2017)

I like egg nog and Whisky just not together.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Nov 25, 2017)

I make eggnog, usually keep some in the refrigerator over the winter months. I haven't had a drink since 1979, so no booze involved. I make mine with coconut milk, some of which I refrigerate so it's thick.


----------



## terry123 (Nov 25, 2017)

I buy it at the liquor store with the brandy and  whiskey already in it.  A little drink a bedtime puts me right to sleep.  Or I buy the Southern comfort at Krogers and add a little Crown to it.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 25, 2017)

I like regular eggnog.  I think I had it with alcohol and didn't like it that way once.  I don't know what kind of alcohol was in it.


----------



## Lethe200 (Nov 27, 2017)

We love eggnog, but I hate commercial brands. Too sweet and artificially thickened.

I make a cooked custard eggnog. Got into the habit of it back when they were having salmonella problems with raw eggs, and liked it so much I never stopped. 

We prefer it with real booze, but one of our friends likes to go light on the booze so I only use Mt. Gay rum in hers. For the rest of us, it's Mt. Gay Rum and Black Saddle bourbon.

Interestingly, I bought the bourbon by mail based on reviews, only to find I thought it was absolutely terrible! I'm a fan of the original Pappy Van Winkle 20+ yr reserve (back when nobody ever heard of it and you could buy it easily for $70/bottle); now I drink Jefferson's which is lighter but has that similar long, long, smooth finish to it that's so distinctive. But I would never waste really great liquor in a mix.

However, it turned out the Black Saddle works great in eggnog! But with only 1/2 cup per batch used, it's going to take me a few years to empty a fifth, LOL.


----------

